# Shower Rod



## Jes (Feb 6, 2008)

For those of us who need extra room in the shower/bathtub or who like hotel-type set ups, here's a good price on a curved shower rod:
http://www.lakeside.com/details.asp?I=SRR&Ntt=shower&N=36&Nao=2&R=10533&product=Curved-Shower-Rod
There's been some talk about this topic, and I don't recall where (and the 1 lazy search I did pulled up nothing) and if the talk was elsewhere, it's better that I just post this here. It's not really health, but it's about hygiene or grooming, if you stretch.


----------



## goldilocks829 (Feb 6, 2008)

Thank you for posting this because I couldn't find one under $30-$40 and didn't want to spend that much. This rocks!

Thanks again!

Janice


----------



## BigCutieAsshley (Feb 6, 2008)

*My wonderful husband bought me one of these rods for Christmas. I kid you not when I say its one of the best and most useful gifts I've ever received. I no longer have to worry about being attacked by the shower curtain nor do I have to wipe up the bathroom floor after each shower (I guess my shower head points towards the curtain and soaked it each time I showered). I LOVE this rod! For the 1st time in years I can truly enjoy my showers again. *


----------



## ashmamma84 (Feb 6, 2008)

BigCutieAsshley said:


> *My wonderful husband bought me one of these rods for Christmas. I kid you not when I say its one of the best and most useful gifts I've ever received. I no longer have to worry about being attacked by the shower curtain nor do I have to wipe up the bathroom floor after each shower (I guess my shower head points towards the curtain and soaked it each time I showered). I LOVE this rod! For the 1st time in years I can truly enjoy my showers again. *



Ugh...I get attacked all the damn time! I hate it! And because I have a sort of vintage type bath tub, I'm not even sure that a curved rod would work...but at this point, I'm willing to try anything.


----------



## indy500tchr (Feb 7, 2008)

BigCutieAsshley said:


> *My wonderful husband bought me one of these rods for Christmas. I kid you not when I say its one of the best and most useful gifts I've ever received. I no longer have to worry about being attacked by the shower curtain nor do I have to wipe up the bathroom floor after each shower (I guess my shower head points towards the curtain and soaked it each time I showered). I LOVE this rod! For the 1st time in years I can truly enjoy my showers again. *



Woohooo! Roomier showering when I visit! Is it big enough for two now?


----------



## BigCutieAsshley (Feb 7, 2008)

indy500tchr said:


> Woohooo! Roomier showering when I visit! Is it big enough for two now?



It sure is! Come on in, the water is fine!

I can't wait to see you!

I love you lots and lots! :kiss2:


----------



## SocialbFly (Feb 11, 2008)

I am soo bummed my new apartment has those sliding glass doors in the bathroom, soooooooooo not fat ass friendly...grrrrrr


----------



## CAMellie (Feb 11, 2008)

This is awesome! I'm mighty tired of having the shower curtain decide it likes to stick to my butt everytime I shower. Stupid thing! Thanks for the link, Jes!:happy:


----------



## Jes (Feb 11, 2008)

Lakeside is a big discount place and i've ordered from them and liked the products, but keep in mind that there may well be differences in quality bet. a fixture at this price and a pricier fixture. I'd hate to steer anyone toward a crappy product. so someone, give it a try and report back!


----------



## moore2me (Feb 13, 2008)

SocialbFly said:


> I am soo bummed my new apartment has those sliding glass doors in the bathroom, soooooooooo not fat ass friendly...grrrrrr



My husband took the sliding glass doors off my shower and put a shower curtain rod where they used to track. Now I use my shower curtain all the time. I hated those doors. Mainly because I was afraid I would fall again and I didn't think they were safety glass & I might cut myself to bits.

I am probably going to get this curved shower rod curtain now too. I think it will fit where we took the sliding door out. (You can lift the doors out and store them in a closet and put them back in when you move out. It doesn't hurt the doors to be lifted out if you do it right.) Of course, the door track and frame should be left alone and you will have to bear with it, but it's not a problem in my shower.


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Mar 1, 2008)

Jes said:


> For those of us who need extra room in the shower/bathtub or who like hotel-type set ups, here's a good price on a curved shower rod:
> http://www.lakeside.com/details.asp?I=SRR&Ntt=shower&N=36&Nao=2&R=10533&product=Curved-Shower-Rod
> There's been some talk about this topic, and I don't recall where (and the 1 lazy search I did pulled up nothing) and if the talk was elsewhere, it's better that I just post this here. It's not really health, but it's about hygiene or grooming, if you stretch.




I ordered this! It was a little clumsy to install but once I got it up it was worth it. My shower now feels twice as big and I dont have the curtain sticking to me every time I move.


----------



## Paul (Mar 1, 2008)

One benefit you might notice is that with non-curved shower curtians the water from the shower head displaces air inside the shower causing the curtain to billow inward and stick to your body. I don't have a curved shower rod, but when I have used a shower in a hotel with one I notice that doesn't billow as much. I believe the curved rod was designed to prevent/lessen the billowing effect of the shower curtain. One pleasant side effect is that the curved shower rod provides more room in the shower for those wh need it.


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Mar 17, 2008)

SocialbFly said:


> I am soo bummed my new apartment has those sliding glass doors in the bathroom, soooooooooo not fat ass friendly...grrrrrr



But if you're feelin' sexy, you can press your boobs up against them! 

But seriously folks.....
I just wanted to say that the new Living XL catalog has something in it called the Showerbow that you can attach to your regular curtain rod and when you get in the shower and close the curtain it pulls (or in this case since it's on the inside of the curtain, pushes) the curtain away from you.
It costs $30. A good alternative to those who don't want to or can't replace the whole shower rod.

http://www.showerbow.net/

I just googled it and found the website and they have The Naked Cowboy (a sort of NY Times Square character for those of you who don't know) demonstrating the product!


----------



## Falling Boy (Mar 17, 2008)

I am so bad I thought this thread was about something completely different.


----------



## Neen (Mar 22, 2008)

Falling Boy said:


> I am so bad I thought this thread was about something completely different.



haha, wow...


----------

